# First aid kits



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thinking I need to go through mine and maybe add a few things.
Just got through rinsing the dogs eyes out after this mornings run.
I hate grass seeds. So what does everyone carry in their dogs first aid kits?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LIKE THE k-9 PRO TRAUMA KIT - BUT NEVER GO INTO THE FIELD without more eye wash - Mylar blanket - liquid stitches - and a re-hydrator - can never have enough & make sure everthing is current


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wonder dust - only thing that stopped her ear bleeding after a thorn tore it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

What type of eye wash does everyone use? Not to treat anything, just to clean their eyes out if they've gotten something in them.


----------

